# Help me complete this carb set up for little $$$



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

*Help me complete this carb set up. 298* noises inside*

Heres the skinny folks. 
-Holley 2bbl carb set up
-Early vaccum advance points distributor. 
-BIG CAM (so big caps are required)
-PG head (ported)
-ABA bottom end

Let's say this is going in a diesel shell. What's the easiest/most cost effective way to control the spark. Is the only "real" option an MSD 6al box or can this be done another way. Can I just get an early ICM and wire that up? 

Help me carb tech forum, you are the only refuge from the stancbrohashtageletsallruinvwsnation that the rest of the vortex is becoming.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

If you can find an ICM, use that with the proper points coil. Easiest way, since you've already got the points dizzy.


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

B4S said:


> If you can find an ICM, use that with the proper points coil. Easiest way, since you've already got the points dizzy.



If that's the case is there an alternative ICM we can use. I can get early CIS parts, but anything vw with carbs has long since rusted to pieces around here. 
How do the hot rod guys do it. Surely there is some sort of universal gm/ford/dodge...module that can be used in the VW ICM's place?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

I am in a similar situation, and have been looking into pertronix. What might work for you is a product they produce called ignitor3 you just have to find out if they have a kit to fit the distributor you are using. Wish I could add more but still doing research myself, but I am also going to be using a lot of MSD goodies


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I have erred. The points dizzies don't have an ICM. I should have figured that out, my bad.

Basically, there should be a condenser on the side of the coil and a wire from that goes to the coil IIRC. You have to have the correct coil (internal resistance) or run a ballast resistor (a long white block).


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

B4S said:


> I have erred. The points dizzies don't have an ICM. I should have figured that out, my bad.
> 
> Basically, there should be a condenser on the side of the coil and a wire from that goes to the coil IIRC. You have to have the correct coil (internal resistance) or run a ballast resistor (a long white block).



It's all good, going to run an inline resistor from a Dodge and see how that works.


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

You really should be running a points rated coil as they deliver slightly less voltage to the points. Failure to do this may run the risk of burning out your points. I bought a brand new coil that was used on the vw bus that has an internal resistor that wont burn out your points. This is the one I used http://www.busdepot.com/043905115c


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

srgtlord said:


> You really should be running a points rated coil as they deliver slightly less voltage to the points. Failure to do this may run the risk of burning out your points. I bought a brand new coil that was used on the vw bus that has an internal resistor that wont burn out your points. This is the one I used http://www.busdepot.com/043905115c


Good call, going to try running a beck arnley 178-8091 coil, it's listed for a 1975 rocco or rabbit. Should eliminate the need for an inline resistor, right?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

The vw factory electronic ignition from an 80-84 car is so easy to install I would do that.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

1slowVW said:


> Good call, going to try running a beck arnley 178-8091 coil, it's listed for a 1975 rocco or rabbit. Should eliminate the need for an inline resistor, right?


The harness of 75-79 cars had an inline resistor.


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

vwpat said:


> The harness of 75-79 cars had an inline resistor.


You're right. and inline resistor it shall have. 



vwpat said:


> The vw factory electronic ignition from an 80-84 car is so easy to install I would do that.


I agree this is probably a better sytem. That being said, the distributor is already sitting in the parts pile(new reman unit) and so is a brand new coil. So we're going to try and run it like that for a while.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

1slowVW said:


> I agree this is probably a better sytem. That being said, the distributor is already sitting in the parts pile(new reman unit) and so is a brand new coil. So we're going to try and run it like that for a while.


Ok, as long as you have everything use it.


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

Just thought I would drop this here for you guys to see that I wasn't wasting your time. 


The 298* has found a new home. I have never been so excited about a motor that isn't mine.



PS: I'll get better pics soon, it was late and well below freezing by the time we got things semi put together.


----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*ignition*

In my 78 I will be putting my 2.0 16v with Mikuni 44's.....
to get it running I should be able to use the stock coil with the 16v distributor correct? again just to get it running I am aware I will have no advance range

thanks, for any help?

I would be excited for that monster cam too, Looks good!

and so you know Iam not wasting your time either....









Next transplant is for that JEEP.....


----------



## starksan (Mar 30, 2013)

The cheapest way to control timing is static timing wiring using the ICM. Just pull the ICM and harness from any CIS-basic/lambda car. Its plug and play. 
With the vac advanced distro, you want to make sure to run the vac reference properly, or else you'll pull full advance at idle. That carb should have a vacuum a vac advance distro. If not, you'll need to run a vacuum line before carb.


----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Starksan,
Are you saying I can run the car with no vac advance and just use static timing? I will probably, at a later date use mad and timing computer but for now I would like to try what I have here now.

Thanks


----------



## starksan (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm saying you have a choice. Running vac advance distro will aid in starting, but you don't need it. Especially if you're running a big cam.

My 16v is currently static on dcoe 45's. Runs great, just a little hard to start. And we've had a few sidedraft 8v's running anywhere from 36*-42*degrees of advance on static timing. 

You won't benefit much from adding a 6al, your best bet is to get a 6al2 box, or get MJ lite JR when you decide to go that route. Or some other programable timing control.

Just getting it running on static timing and go from there.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

It's alive !


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

Better video. 



That 298 idles like a top fuel car rough but steady at about 850rpm. It's still running pretty rich. Spits flames out the exhaust when free revving too high right now.


----------

